# Loving cat needs home ASAP!



## peaches (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a beautiful long hair red tabby female who needs a home ASAP. I am moving to San Diego, but where I will be living does not allow pets.
She is 5 years old. Very affectionate and loving. She purs all the time. She is a lap sitter and loves to cuddle under the covers at night. Her favorite toys are shoe strings. Once she warms up to you, she will follow you around like a shadow. 
But she does not get along with other cats. I am not sure how she is with children.
I don't know how to post pictures on this forum. But if you are interested I can email you her pictures.
I am in San Jose, CA in the Willow Glen area.
Thank you.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Where are you located? Anyone who is interested will want to know. :wink: Thanks.


----------

